# wifes looking for a new program



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi All, i have just finished having a gym built and now my wife would like me to put together a small program for her to work too, she doeosnt what to get big just to tone up her bingo wings and bum and stomach, can anyone reccomend some exercises or a small program for her to work to?

cheers for any input.

ok guys got my wife to write a few words about herself below, the equipment available is a power rack with lat pull down attachments, lever bench press machine, sit up bench, running machine,all various barbells including trap bar, hammer bar,ez bar, etc etc also dumbells and loads of various plates.

(What the wife wrote)

"I am 5ft2 and weigh 9st12lb, but would like to weigh about 9st2. At the moment i am going slimming world and eat quite healthy.

I could probably fit in a work out between 4 and 5 times a week. I have always been a member of a gym but lately have struggled to get there regularly due to work commitments. I enjoy body pumb, spin and running.

I need to tone up all over especially my arms butt and tummy.

Is there a programme anyone can recommend"


----------

